# Fish And Critters Compatible With Betta In 6.5 Gal?



## ChaoSile (Apr 26, 2016)

So, I have a 6.5 gallon tank with a male betta fry (From Petco) and 2 Nerite snails. I was hoping to get some Ghost Shrimp and African Dwarf Frogs when he get's bigger, but someone told me you need at least a 10 gallon for the frogs. I was also considering tetras, but I was also told that then need at least a 20 gallon. So, I'm wondering if there are any other compatible critters or fish (besides snails and shrimp) that can live peacefully in a 6.5 gallon with a male betta?


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm not sure about the frogs, but tetras depend on the species. I had black skirts in a ten gallon for years alright. Its just the size of the school that matters. 

It is better to have a ten gallon when mixing bettas with others, as bettas are territorial and more space gives the other fish more hiding space. Whether you get a larger tank or not it is Very important to have many, many hiding spots for the betta and other fish. Have plants, live of fake, is an important part of that. Why don't you show us a picture of the tank so we can advise you better?


----------



## Kornel351 (Mar 8, 2016)

trahana said:


> I'm not sure about the frogs, but tetras depend on the species. I had black skirts in a ten gallon for years alright. Its just the size of the school that matters.
> 
> It is better to have a ten gallon when mixing bettas with others, as bettas are territorial and more space gives the other fish more hiding space. Whether you get a larger tank or not it is Very important to have many, many hiding spots for the betta and other fish. Have plants, live of fake, is an important part of that. Why don't you show us a picture of the tank so we can advise you better?


I agree with trahana as a 6.5 gallon is good for only one betta but if you want a mix then a 10 gallon at least should be used as it would give the betta more space to swim as well as the other fish. A lot of tetra's prefer to be in schools which would be very hard to maintain in a 6.5 gallon.


----------



## Euro (Nov 13, 2015)

could always try chili rasbora or habrosus corys?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Can you post a photo of the tank? Click on "Go Advanced" and then on either the paper clip or "Manage Attachments." There are several Nano species, such as the two Euro mentioned, that do well in smaller tanks with a Betta....but no tank under five gallons. Everything depends on the planting and how long the tank has been cycled as Nano species are so sensitive.


----------



## ChaoSile (Apr 26, 2016)

Here is a picture of the tank (Thank you so much for explaining how to upload it, was having a hard time figuring it out.

Also, I am considering updating to a 10 gallon once Petco starts their 1$ a gallon sale again.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I completely forgot: Welcome to the Forum! :wave:

You need more plants if you want to add fish and especially if you want any shrimp. In a 6.5 we have pretty much an either/or situation and even then a lot depends on filtration. For instance, I have five Habrosus (bottom dwellers) and five Dario Dario (mid-tank) in each of my 5.5 gallon tanks along with a Betta. But...my tanks are over filtered and the fish are each less than 1" with very little bioload. With a smaller filter I would only be able to keep one or the other.

You do have options once the tank is more heavily planted and if it is cycled. I've included a good cycling link at the bottom.

1. Three African Dwarf Frogs in a 6.5. I would not recommend any fewer as they are very social and need the security of a group. Some people only keep one but that's not putting the needs of the ADF first.

2. Six Habrosus Cory. They are bottom dwellers and therefore less likely to bother a Betta.

3. Six Celestial Pearl Danio. Tiny at less than an inch they are also shy and, as with the Habrosus, need more plant cover.

4. Six Chili Rasbora. More mid-tank than the CPD and Habrosus.

5. Six Ember Tetra. Also mid-tank.

See what your local pet store has and what you like. Then ask and we'll let you know if they will work. But, generally, you don't want any fish that are top dwellers (like Guppies) or fish that get over 1" as they won't have enough "swim room." Letting us know what filter you have will help, too.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=555434


----------



## ChaoSile (Apr 26, 2016)

Thank you so much for such a detailed list! I do plan on getting a lot more plants, such as java fern and hornwart.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You're welcome. Sometimes I tend to TMI. ;-) I did forget something: If yours is a baby Betta you may want to hold off on getting more tank mates even if the aquarium is cycled. Someone more familiar with baby Betta than I will have to address that.


----------



## ChaoSile (Apr 26, 2016)

He's a baby, under an inch when I got him. He now seems to be about an inch. I don't plan to get him tank mates until hes an adult because I'm extremely worried another fish or critter would kill him.


----------

